# Suspicious



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yesterday I was outbid on this watch Vintage Services & today this appears Vintage Services :huh:

Methinks something dodgy is going on here so I`m going to leave it alone :thumbsdown:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Definitely dodgy, Mac. Ebay huh? What a surprise. ooh_go:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m tempted to make him an offer of 50p :lol:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

the winning bidders activity with the seller = 100% I guess he's a mate that bid it up, but the plan backfired when he ended up being the winning bidder.

The seller must like paying Ebay fees


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd suggest sticking in a report to eBay, they're not too big on that sort of thing. Pity, it's a nice example.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Yes looks like a bit of Shil bidding that should be reported straight away... ......


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Almost certainly shill bidding in the last 30 days he's bid on 9 items all with the same seller.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

ive had it loads of times blooming annoying as you know that they are just tryin it!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

â€‹Thanks for all the comments guys, I`ve sent ebay a report, we`ll see if anything happens.



Regox said:


> Pity, it's a nice example.


It is, I`ve been after a good example of one of these for sometime, this one particularly peaked my interest due to having "FR EBAUCHE" on the dial which I take to mean there was a French connection in the movement.


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

in the meantime lets spam him with those 50p offers


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Funny how the postage dropped from Â£4.50 to Â£3.

Feeling guilty perhaps?


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> â€‹Thanks for all the comments guys, I`ve sent ebay a report, we`ll see if anything happens.


Don't hold your breath. This happens all the time and as eBay earns every time something is 'sold', they seem to have no interest whatsoever in stopping it.

I always look at a seller's feedback, as well as the feedback of others bidding, especially to see if all the feedback is coming from one or two other eBay accounts - that's a classic sign of a 'price pusher' at work.

What's happened a few times is that after the auction is finished I'm contacted as second placed bidder with the chance to buy the item at my highest bid, usually with some dubious story about the winner not paying or not answering his emails. In these cases, the pushing went too far and the seller wants to sell at the highest 'real' bid and not to have to put the item back in (and pay the fees again). In this case, I always make a stupidly low offer, just to piss them off.

-wotsch


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Popped in an offer for half of what the first auction ended at, they responded with a counteroffer of Â£27. A great saving of Â£3 off the buy-it-now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Are you going for it?

I`ve decided to wait for another one to turn up.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Naw, I may like the watch, but I'll never deal with a seller like that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My thoughts exactly :yes:


----------

